

Ask HN: What are the obstacles to open data? - jollojou

In Finland there has recently been quite a lot of public discussion about open data in daily news papers (http://bit.ly/sWb6ZA). The government has also agreed that all official data should be made public. However, the government has not stated anything about the means to make such data public.<p>What do you see as the main obstacles to open data?
======
makecheck
I think changing mindset is one.

For example, I would structure it as "in order to use the data for any
purpose, internal _or_ external, the open infrastructure must be there". In
other words, everyone uses the same mechanism so that it can't be bolted on as
an afterthought that may or may not work or be maintained.

